# Trying to decide on a flash



## CherpeAr (Dec 11, 2018)

got my camera last week (canon sl2) and researching fervently, flashes.
I’m a total complete noob and just doing it for fun but want to get quality pics of my grandson for my daughter.  I’m very interested in learning how to be better.
Found this and contemplating it.
Anyone used it or have thoughts?! I’m trying to keep cost low . Thanks


----------



## goooner (Dec 11, 2018)

Not sure if the flash is included in that 'flash trigger set'.


----------



## goooner (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a 430 ex laying around from my canon days. If you were in Europe I would have made you a good price


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2018)

Looks like one of a slew of MiC units put out by Godox or similar.  They're likely decent for casual use, but expect the build quality to be less than optimal, and it wouldn't shock me to hear that it failed suddenly, but for that price, it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 11, 2018)

Here’s more info


----------



## Braineack (Dec 11, 2018)

I sold all my Nikon flashes for these: 

https://www.adorama.com/fplfsmzca.html


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 11, 2018)

Braineack said:


> I sold all my Nikon flashes for these:
> 
> https://www.adorama.com/fplfsmzca.html



I've just picked up one of those in the last couple of weeks with the cheaper of the two triggers. I've been very happy so far.


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 11, 2018)

Braineack said:


> I sold all my Nikon flashes for these:
> 
> https://www.adorama.com/fplfsmzca.html


That looks good


----------



## adamhiram (Dec 11, 2018)

Another recommendation for the Godox/Flashpoint speedlights.  I went with the non-TTL versions and would highly recommend going with the XPro trigger for remote control of flash power.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2018)

goooner said:


> Not sure if the flash is included in that 'flash trigger set'.



Says in the lower right corner that it includes one flash unit...

Anyway...for $74...how can you go wrong? If it lasts two or three years, you'll be money ahead. There are MANY of these inexpensive Made in China flash units now...one that comes with triggers for $74 is a testament to how well China has been able to undercut the pricing of Japanese camera and flash manufacturers.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 12, 2018)

I'd splurge for a flash with *built-in* radio TTL receivers...

I can control all 7 of my flashes with one simple controller -- no other devices necessary; just turn them on and they can be controlled remotely.

coincidentally I have like 7 useless radio triggers sitting in a box.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 12, 2018)

I can recommend Godox flashes....


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 12, 2018)

Braineack said:


> I'd splurge for a flash with *built-in* radio TTL receivers...
> 
> I can control all 7 of my flashes with one simple controller -- no other devices necessary; just turn them on and they can be controlled remotely.
> 
> coincidentally I have like 7 useless radio triggers sitting in a box.



The other nice piece about that particular Flashpoint/Godox system is that you can mix strobes and speedlights without needing to buy triggers for either.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 12, 2018)

correct, I have three studio strobes and four speedlights.


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 12, 2018)

Well I know nothing about the flashes or strobes etc lol. But I don’t want to have to upgrade right off the bat either


----------



## ac12 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey guys, I know most of us are gear nerds, but give her a break.
99+% of flash users won't be doing multi-flash setups.


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 12, 2018)

Haha yeah I don’t want to go over board but I also don’t want to have to upgrade right away


----------



## Derrel (Dec 12, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Hey guys, I know most of us are gear nerds, but give her a break.
> 99+% of flash users won't be doing multi-flash setups.



I agree with this...almost any $75 Made in China type of modern speedlight will be what you want for photos of the new grand-baby.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Hey guys, I know most of us are gear nerds, but give her a break.
> 99+% of flash users won't be doing multi-flash setups.



Yes, but its a better base if the she slips on the slope.


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 13, 2018)

Can someone explain the difference in the one I posted and the flashpoint one? I really have no clue. I want to get one ordered today or else I may not get it before Christmas!


----------



## adamhiram (Dec 13, 2018)

CherpeAr said:


> Can someone explain the difference in the one I posted and the flashpoint one? I really have no clue. I want to get one ordered today or else I may not get it before Christmas!


Godox is a Chinese company that makes very affordable, and surprisingly decent quality lighting equipment.  Their products are sold under various names, including Godox, Neewer, and Flashpoint (through Adorama).  It looks like the product you linked to might be another rebranded Godox flash, but it's not a brand I've heard of.  I picked up my Godox gear through B&H, but most people would actually recommend getting the Flashpoint versions through Adorama, since they sell the same equipment at the same prices, but with their own warranty.  A nice chart of Godox models and Flashpoint equivalents can be found here.

With the Godox/FlashPoint flash system, you basically have 2 decisions to make with speed lights: TTL or manual, and AA or rechargeable.  I use manual flashes because they are cheaper and I never had much use for TTL, and I use the AA versions since rechargeable AA batteries are a lot cheaper than the battery packs they use.  Just make sure to get the versions that will work with your camera if you get the TTL versions.  The wireless triggers are also camera-specific if you want TTL capabilities.

I hope this helps!


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 13, 2018)

adamhiram said:


> CherpeAr said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain the difference in the one I posted and the flashpoint one? I really have no clue. I want to get one ordered today or else I may not get it before Christmas!
> ...


Thank you so much!! Well the one I linked says works with canon rebel series which means I believe it’ll work with my SL2.  I don’t fully understand all the ttl/receiver etc talk lol. I’d like it to be not too complicated so I can get shots fairly quick Christmas morning. ☺️ 18 mo old don’t sit still long .


----------



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2018)

I own the Flashpoint R2 TTL Zoom and can personally recommend it.
Never heard of that brand or it's distributor.

Based on what I'm finding on the ap-c1001:
The flash is poorly constructed.
Zoom is noisy and loud.
Has a 90sec sleep timer you cannot disable.
The bounce card and diffuser card are very small in relation to the size of the flash head.
Cannot fully swivel 180° in either direction (a huge negative to me)
short zoom range of 24-105mm
lacks built in radio Controller+Receiver


The flash reminds me a lot of the Neewer vk-750ii which I wouldn't really recommend.

Will it work, yes.  But for for a little extra investment, you could have something a little better.


----------



## D7K (Dec 13, 2018)

Godox (T865?) and remote trigger for you setup, can suit having fun with the family and a lot more as you develop . Had Godox on my A7ii, lovely piece of kit...


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 13, 2018)

Is this the right one ?  I can get by Saturday if I order shortly !


----------



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2018)

literally the same flash I've been pushing on you under a different brand name.

bphotovideo.com sells the Godox brand, but Flashpoint is specifically branded and sold through adorama.com


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 13, 2018)

At this point My concern is when is the arrival date ! Haha


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 13, 2018)

It says on that Godox one I linked which camera it works with but I don’t see canon sl2!?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 13, 2018)

I recommend Yongnuo! Been using these babies for years and love them! 

https://www.amazon.com/IV-Wireless-...e=UTF8&qid=1544727825&sr=1-6&keywords=yongnuo

This model doesn't have TTL, but I prefer shooting my flashes on manual anyway. Just make sure to get the trigger to control them all. 

https://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-YN56...KN0YXE1KP5S&psc=1&refRID=TTSFRHP9MKN0YXE1KP5S


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2018)

I would forget buying a manual flash. Manual flash is for people who know what they're doing, and who seldom take on the go,spontaneous, unplanned flash photos. For the beginning to intermediate shooter TTL, which means through the lens,flash metering and automated exposure control and correction,is vastly superior to all manual. I would buy the flash that brainiac has been recommending, under any brand name you want. The thing is,when you buy from Adorama you have their warranty and their store


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2018)

Let me say this. I've been taking flash photos for a long time. The best thing to do for the kind of photos you want is to put the flash in the hot shoe on top of the camera,zoom it to a telephoto setting, and bounce the flash off of walls or the ceiling, and possibly off of the small bounce card that is built into the flash, and in this way take good fast easy, and decently lighted photos of the grandbaby. There is no need for off-camera flash, or umbrellas, or a flash trigger,  because you will have the flash in the hot shoe, and in this way you can easily aim the flash where it needs to be aimed at. With the flash zoomed to a telephoto length, such as 85mm, the bounce flash will be quite powerful, yet soft. Triggers  are not needed. You're getting bad advice, from people who are thinking about their more-advanced flash set-ips and uses. What you want to shoot are very simple,quick, yet well-lighted family photos of an 18 month old, and the easiest way to do that is with a bounced flashlicated directly in the camera's hot shoe, ergo there is absolutely zero need for any type of trigger. You don't want a manual-only flash, you want one that has TTL capability. Spend $100-$150, and you will have an excellent flash.you do not need the most expensive flash, but you also do not want the very lowest priced one. A speedlight type flash that is manual-only is most likely a cheap unit.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 13, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Let me say this. I've been taking flash photos for a long time. The best thing to do for the kind of photos you want is to put the flash in the hot shoe on top of the camera,zoom it to a telephoto setting, and bounce the flash off of walls or the ceiling, and possibly off of the small bounce card that is built into the flash, and in this way take good fast easy, and decently lighted photos of the grandbaby. There is no need for off-camera flash, or umbrellas, or a flash trigger,  because you will have the flash in the hot shoe, and in this way you can easily aim the flash where it needs to be aimed at. With the flash zoomed to a telephoto length, such as 85mm, the bounce flash will be quite powerful, yet soft. Triggers  are not needed. You're getting bad advice, from people who are thinking about their more-advanced flash set-ips and uses. What you want to shoot are very simple,quick, yet well-lighted family photos of an 18 month old, and the easiest way to do that is with a bounced flashlicated directly in the camera's hot shoe, ergo there is absolutely zero need for any type of trigger. You don't want a manual-only flash, you want one that has TTL capability. Spend $100-$150, and you will have an excellent flash.you do not need the most expensive flash, but you also do not want the very lowest priced one. A speedlight type flash that is manual-only is most likely a cheap unit.



I think we're just thinking if she has any plans to branch out, it would be better to invest in a basic OCF system to begin with. But if she has no intentions of that, then I think what you recommended is just fine.


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 13, 2018)

I really appreciate all the advice so much !
You all have been really helpful
I’m fine with spending $110 for that flash. 
As far as branching out if you mean as a side business I doubt I’d have the talents for that , however I do enjoy taking pics !  
I don’t know what a trigger is or what it’s for lol


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 13, 2018)

CherpeAr said:


> I really appreciate all the advice so much !
> You all have been really helpful
> I’m fine with spending $110 for that flash.
> As far as branching out if you mean as a side business I doubt I’d have the talents for that , however I do enjoy taking pics !
> I don’t know what a trigger is or what it’s for lol



A trigger allows you to activate your flash remotely, usually used on a light stand with an umbrella or similar modifier. It's useful for portraits and that kind of thing, when using the flash on-camera may not be as optimal. These are all things you'll learn with time, if it's something you continued to pursue and learn about. And it doesn't have to be a side business; you may simply enjoy doing more for the art of it. And nothing wrong with not doing that either.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2018)

CherpeAr said:


> As far as branching out if you mean as a side business I doubt I’d have the talents for that , however I do enjoy taking pics !



you should see all the remote flash cat pictures i take...


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 13, 2018)

Braineack said:


> CherpeAr said:
> 
> 
> > As far as branching out if you mean as a side business I doubt I’d have the talents for that , however I do enjoy taking pics !
> ...


I’d like to! Are they in the gallery? 
I took some of one of my dogs the other day .


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 13, 2018)

Oh dear, getting ready to seal the deal on that Godox flash on amazon but I noticed it says compatible with E TTL but my camera says it’s I ttl ! Is it going to work !? It lists many canon cameras but my model (sl2) isn’t one of them ... now idk what to do


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 13, 2018)

Whichever system I use is superior to all the others' faulty recommendations.


----------



## CherpeAr (Dec 14, 2018)

Never mind. I ordered it.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 14, 2018)

CherpeAr said:


> Never mind. I ordered it.



Have fun!


----------

